# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  SPTBOX DELUXE 11.6.0 RELEASED!! Knock,Knock!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*   ** First in World GT-B7722I  Master/Slave Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First in World GT-S3370B  Flash/Unlock/Imei* * * First in World GT-S5570B  Flash/Unlock/Imei* * * First in World GT-B7510B  Flash/Unlock/Imei* * * First in World GT-S3853    Flash/Unlock/Imei* ** First in World SGH-I997    Flashing*  ** First in World SHW-M250L  Flashing*  ** First in World SHW-M250S  Flashing*  ** First in World SHW-M250K  Flashing*  ** New Arabic,Hebrew Language Upload On Support*    *Information About B7722I Flash,Unlock,Imei* ** For Master Flash Select PTT file Then Press Write*  ** Connect Phone to usb with press vol down + lock key* ** For Master İmei and unlock Mark Repair imei and unlock* ** Select Box Port* ** Press Factory mode and when sw say power on phone* ** Connect Phone to uart cable powered off mode* ** For Slave Flash Flash Need use MicroUart Cable*  ** Select Box Port Speed is 921600* ** Select Flash File Press Write Then Connect Phone To Powered Off* ** For Slave Imei Fill Second İmei Area*  ** Select Box Port*  ** Speed 921600*  ** Press SPT MODE.*   *Alternative Download Link 1#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Alternative Download Link 2#:*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *P.S: Flash File Still Uploading..*     *SPT TEAM*  *B.R*

----------

